# Identify Head Badge from movie?



## bulldog1935 (Oct 28, 2013)

I watched Saturday Night and Sunday Morning last week.  
http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/...orning-Movie-Clip-Every-Minute-God-Sends.html 
Albert Finney plays a line machinist at the Raleigh factory, turning 1000 crank axles per day.  
He rides a vintage lightweight bicycle that is not a Raleigh.  I can't read the frame lettering on the tv screen.  
But the head badge is trapezoidal shaped, with 5 plumes across the top - any ideas?  
thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like a Raleigh.
Why would Raleigh Bicycle Co. 
let Albert Finney's character ride anything else?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, it does say he's working in the Raleigh factory.  Hard to see on my little screen, though.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It looks like a Raleigh.
> Why would Raleigh Bicycle Co.
> let Albert Finney's character ride anything else?




there is a point in the movie where he picks up the bicycle and it's a half-shot of his torso lifting a quarter-frame of the bike.  
You can see the head badge distinctly, but cannot make out lettering on the frame.  
The head badge is as I described, trapezoidal shield with 5 plumes across the top.  

Here is a (my) Raleigh head badge





there is no Raleigh or Carlton head badge that comes close to the one I saw and described.  
I looked at Hetchins, every c. 1960 UK head badge I could find online.  

Wasn't asking for an argument in logic, was simply asking if someone recognized the headbadge that I described or may have seen the movie and figured it out or themselves.  
However, I will count it as progress, since this is the first reply I've received to a query on this forum.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 9, 2013)

bulldog1935 said:


> I watched Saturday Night and Sunday Morning last week.
> http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/...orning-Movie-Clip-Every-Minute-God-Sends.html
> Albert Finney plays a line machinist at the Raleigh factory, turning 1000 crank axles per day.
> He rides a vintage lightweight bicycle that is not a Raleigh.  I can't read the frame lettering on the tv screen.
> ...




I've looked at this some more, and decided the head badge is most likely this Holdsworth badge - not plumes on top, but a coronet


 
The date is correct - this badge was used on late 50s/early 60s Lightweights.  It was easy enough to overlook in my first round of searches, since this is the more common Holdsworth badge


----------

